# Lost on Wednesday, 1/30 is an enhanced rerun.



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Season 4 premiere is on Thursday night, 1/31, but on Wednesday, ABC is showing the season 3 finale, but with added content, like text commentary and back story. If your SP is set to First Run Only, this episode will not be picked up.

ETA: Since this was posted, the TiVo description for this episode has been updated, and FRO SPs should now catch this. Never mind.


----------



## thebanker (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks OP for noticing this. Time to program my Tivo.


----------



## danottey (Nov 9, 2005)

balboa dave said:


> Season 4 premiere is on Thursday night, 1/31, but on Wednesday, ABC is showing the season 3 finale, but with added content, like text commentary and back story. If your SP is set to First Run Only, this episode will not be picked up.


That is cool and sort of not... I kept the last episode on my TiVo since last May when it aired. I just rewatched it last week and then deleted it (finally) in preparation for the new season. And now they're airing it again with commentary?

They might just "make" me have to watch it a 3rd time!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

balboa dave said:


> Season 4 premiere is on Thursday night, 1/31, but on Wednesday, ABC is showing the season 3 finale, but with added content, like text commentary and back story. If your SP is set to First Run Only, this episode will not be picked up.


That's a new one... an "enhanced rerun"... Wow...so now they are trying to get us to rewatch reruns... Has anyone done this before? I can't recall anyone using this strategy before...

I'll go with the sheep on this one... I like Lost... I wish it was simply an extended version so that I can just watch a bit of it... My assumption is that it will be mixed in with the regular content, and that using fastfoward to try and catch the new scenes will probably be pointless...

Thanks for the heads up though!!! I originally had my SP set to record all (repeats and firstruns), but then I saw that the 1/30 show was conflicting with other stuff, so I modified to First-Run only... but now I will have to reshuffle things around to get this one...


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

balboa dave said:


> If your SP is set to First Run Only, this episode will not be picked up.


Not necessarily true. My SP picks it up as new. Of course, I have DirecTV.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> That's a new one... an "enhanced rerun"... Wow...so now they are trying to get us to rewatch reruns... Has anyone done this before? I can't recall anyone using this strategy before...


I think it has been done before, but I can't recall specifics.

It's not really the same thing, but Survivor's clip shows have often had a lot of new content... and at least until the most recent one IIRC, they *did* show 'new content' text on the screen to make it easier to FF through the rerun parts.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Not necessarily true. My SP picks it up as new. Of course, I have DirecTV.


I have DirecTV too. Why do you feel the need to be smug about it? Very off-putting.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> Not necessarily true. My SP picks it up as new. Of course, I have DirecTV.


Interesting... I have DTV and I my FRO SP correctly handled it, bypassing the enhanced rerun...


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, as Dave pointed out in his edited OP, the guide data has been updated with an original air date of 1/30/08, causing FRO SP's to pick it up now.

Drew


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

azitnay said:


> Yes, as Dave pointed out in his edited OP, the guide data has been updated with an original air date of 1/30/08, causing FRO SP's to pick it up now.
> 
> Drew


Ah... OK...

I already forced the recording based on his unedited OP...so I would have never noticed... Interesting that an "enhanced" rerun is considered a first run... I guess that makes sense since this version has never run before...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

enhanced rerun? OKaaaay. I will watch it anyway just to be reminded of where the show left off.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> That's a new one... an "enhanced rerun"... Wow...so now they are trying to get us to rewatch reruns... Has anyone done this before? I can't recall anyone using this strategy before...


This is done all the time in the music biz, where the "Special Edition" of some CD comes out with 3 (or even a whole extra disc's worth of) new tracks, and also in the movie biz, where the "Special Edition" of the DVD has extra content. The TV biz is finally starting to catch up. Not surprising, really. With the shortage of decent programming caused by the writers' strike, I wouldn't be surprised if we see a lot more of this, especially if shows start mixing into the reruns the stuff which they created to be used as DVD box set extras.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> That's a new one... an "enhanced rerun"... Wow...so now they are trying to get us to rewatch reruns... Has anyone done this before? I can't recall anyone using this strategy before...


Gossip Girl did the same thing on Monday (changed date and time). The 1 hour pilot became a 90 minute show with some feature material , deleted scenes, and outtakes added.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I started to watch it, and why did they screw it up? I'm a die-hard Lost fanatic, but I couldn't stand watching it with the "enhancements." Really ruined it for me.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

javabird said:


> I started to watch it, and why did they screw it up? I'm a die-hard Lost fanatic, but I couldn't stand watching it with the "enhancements." Really ruined it for me.


Completely disagree. I still have this episode saved from 8 months ago, but enjoyed the refresher course the pop-ups provided for this version. They provided background information that even die-hard fanatics probably missed.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

balboa dave said:


> Completely disagree. I still have this episode saved from 8 months ago, but enjoyed the refresher course the pop-ups provided for this version. They provided background information that even die-hard fanatics probably missed.


I'm with balboa dave on this one.

Hate, hate, hate rereuns and the "clips" shows to catch you up before the new season. However, the Lost one on Wednesday with the backstory in text was great.

Showing the last episode with the cheat sheet to help you put it into context, and also to see the comments on the Lost mythology and tie-ins to other works such as Star Wars and Lewis Carroll's books was very welcome. It really reminded me why I love this show.

Barbeedoll


----------

